# Labor Day weekend..... Oysters.....



## daveomak (Aug 31, 2013)

We get fresh seafood delivered every Thursday to a locally owned grocery....    S-daughter picked up some oysters and Amish butter and ended up here....   

What a good thing....

....Oysters on the cooker......













Fire.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Aug 31, 2013






... If you have never had REAL butter, you should "splurge" once....  

This stuff has so much flavor....  I'm sure it comes from pasture grazed cows....

Then we added our hardneck garlic to the melted butter for a dipping sauce.....

AWESOME combo........













Butter.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Aug 31, 2013






....G-daughter helping with the shucking.....













G-Daughter shucking.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Aug 31, 2013






Zucchini chips w/sauce, salad, cukes in an Asian style sauce, garlic bread













The Sides.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Aug 31, 2013






The main player...  some eaten raw, some plain in the half shell,

some with lemon, some in the butter/garlic sauce keeping warm.....













Money.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Aug 31, 2013






The baguette sliced and dipped in some gar/butt sauce.... 

Topped with one of the jewels of the Pacific Northwest.....













Mo Money.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Aug 31, 2013






Now, that my friends, was one very enjoyable Friday with the family......


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 31, 2013)

looking good Dave...  careful with the oysters...  they'll make your sticker peck out....  :icon_eek:


----------



## seenred (Aug 31, 2013)

Looks delicious Dave!  Makes me envious of you folks who live close enough to either coast to have regular access to fresh seafood.  That's one of the things I miss of my years living in California.

Red


----------



## daveomak (Aug 31, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> looking good Dave... careful with the oysters... they'll make your sticker peck out....


Jack, morning......    Yeah, I remember those days......   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






SeenRed said:


> Looks delicious Dave!  Makes me envious of you folks who live close enough to either coast to have regular access to fresh seafood.  That's one of the things I miss of my years living in California.
> 
> Red


Red, morning....  Thanks....  We wander back into time with a few great meals now and then......   reminisce about days lived on the coast... the charter business...  commercial salmon fishing in AK...     Even think about all the rain we are missing.... HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## boykjo (Aug 31, 2013)

Everything looks great Dave and spending time with the g kids was a bonus.......


----------



## webowabo (Aug 31, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> looking good Dave...  careful with the oysters...  they'll make your sticker peck out....  :icon_eek:


Hehe.. 

Looking great Dave... one thing I cant get with out cutting off my legs is some fresh oysters... man I miss the coast!


----------



## link (Aug 31, 2013)

Wow I envy you and your fresh seafood. Being stuck in the middle of Michigan I do not have that here.

Those oysters look fantastic!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 3, 2013)

That's our favorite way to eat oysters, right out by the fire. When I lived at the coast we hosted a monthly seafood cookout. We'd pick up 6-8 dozen oysters, go out and drop crab pots and catch bottom fish, pick a couple 5 gallon buckets of mussels and have a good old time! Miss that part of the coast, but not the weather and the seasonal employment!


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 3, 2013)

Looks wonderful.  Spend time with the kids is the best!

Kat


----------



## smoking b (Sep 3, 2013)

Money.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Aug 31, 2013






Looks terrific Dave!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I haven't had oysters for a few months. I may have to get some of them & some clams for next weekend - have a friend coming to visit that moved away several years ago. Great post


----------



## daveomak (Sep 3, 2013)

boykjo said:


> Everything looks great Dave and spending time with the g kids was a bonus.......


You're right about that Joe.......


webowabo said:


> Looking great Dave... one thing I cant get with out cutting off my legs is some fresh oysters... man I miss the coast!


That's a bummer....   I have smoked the oysters that come in a jar.....    not  quite the same.....


link said:


> Wow I envy you and your fresh seafood. Being stuck in the middle of Michigan I do not have that here.
> 
> Those oysters look fantastic!


Thanks...... they were fantastic......  


dirtsailor2003 said:


> That's our favorite way to eat oysters, right out by the fire. When I lived at the coast we hosted a monthly seafood cookout. We'd pick up 6-8 dozen oysters, go out and drop crab pots and catch bottom fish, pick a couple 5 gallon buckets of mussels and have a good old time! Miss that part of the coast, but not the weather and the seasonal employment!


Dirt.....  we think alike about the coast......   Dave


KathrynN said:


> Looks wonderful.  Spend time with the kids is the best!
> 
> Kat


Yes and no.....  The oysters were Very, very good...... G-kids..... very good....    HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Smoking B said:


> Money.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you can get Amish butter and some good garlic to put in it........   that is Aces........    Dave


----------



## smoking b (Sep 3, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> If you can get Amish butter and some good garlic to put in it........   that is Aces........    Dave


There's a tiny little Amish store about 25 minutes from me that I can get the butter at. I don't know if I've ever seen garlic there but they have a great selection of herbs, spices & old world goodies that most people forgot ever existed. Looks like I will be heading there this week


----------



## daveomak (Sep 3, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > If you can get Amish butter and some good garlic to put in it........   that is Aces........    Dave
> ...


Don't forget the pics......  Maybe of the Amish store also....  especially of their homemade stuff.....  If you enlarged the butter picture, it is made in Wisconsin and shipped here....      Dave

PS.....  If you like butter...... This butter is like no other... it is SOOOOOO good...  makes you wonder why they call that [email protected] butter they sell in the store....  I  just had to say that again...... it's true....


----------



## smoking b (Sep 3, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Don't forget the pics......  Maybe of the Amish store also....  especially of their homemade stuff.....  If you enlarged the butter picture, it is made in Wisconsin and shipped here....      Dave
> 
> PS.....  If you like butter...... This butter is like no other... it is SOOOOOO good...  makes you wonder why they call that [email protected] butter they sell in the store....  I  just had to say that again...... it's true....


I'll see if I can snag some pics at the store - they're not really folks that are fond of pictures but I might be able to pull it off  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





& I do like* real *butter.


----------

